# Apartment dwellers: What kind of window screens do you use?



## Nina&Andrea'sMom (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi all 

Any high-rise dwellers out there? I live on the 17th floor, and since I got my two cats a couple of months ago, I have been keeping all the windows closed and the a/c on 24/7. Apart from the enormous electricity bill, I also can't foresee doing this in the winter time. It would also be nice to have some fresh air from time to time . Most of my windows have steel frames (window guards) to prevent robbers (like the one in the 3rd picture), but the holes are too big. I looked into various cat screen options, including some DIY methods. Here are some that I found:

1) Plastic / steel criss-cross frames--either tying new frames over existing window guard (figure 1), or replacing the window guard entirely (figure 2, but with smaller holes) 

2. Mosquito screens--fiberglass nettings attached to a steel frame at 4 corners with magnets (figure 3), or stainless steel netting fixed to a frame with a small "window" (figure 4)

Replacing all the window guards would cost me a fortune, and I couldn't find any of the plastic criss-cross ones in stores. I'm thinking of getting the magnetized mosquito screens for the guarded windows, and the ones in figure 4 for the guard-less ones. 

Any folks out there who could give me some advice to effectively cat-proof my windows and prevent "high-rise syndrome"? Any suggestions would be appreciated by me and my babies!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Nina&Andrea'sMom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any high-rise dwellers out there? I live on the 17th floor, and since I got my two cats a couple of months ago, I have been keeping all the windows closed and the a/c on 24/7. Apart from the enormous electricity bill, I also can't foresee doing this in the winter time. It would also be nice to have some fresh air from time to time . Most of my windows have steel frames (window guards) to prevent robbers (like the one in the 3rd picture), but the holes are too big. I looked into various cat screen options, including some DIY methods. Here are some that I found:
> 
> ...


i use cat net from zoo plus. its all attached by hooks so i can un do it and open my windows an them put it back


----------



## Nina&Andrea'sMom (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks luisa. I looked at it on zooplus. Is it the mesh kind? It looks like the mosquito net from my pictures. Do you think it's sturdy enough? My biggest fear, although a bit irrational, is that my cats would burst through and fall out. Of course that shouldn't happen if I inspect it regularly, right?


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

After the tragic death of one of my cats weve bought a steel net (2x2 mm) and asked a spiderman (industries climber) to attach it to our window outside so that we could open it. The problem is solved now. (We live at the 12th floor). They say that mosquito nets are not good for this purpose.


----------



## Nina&Andrea'sMom (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry about your cat kota . It does seem that the mosquito nets are inadequate. I might have to use steel net as well then. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

my windows are pretty much cat proof and lion and proof, lol. I did it DIY with mesh panels (for safety so the cats could no way go through it) and a layer of mosquito netting to keep the beasties out.

I have posted some pics of my "prison look" windows on the ofrum before, I will find the post and bump it up for you.

I just want to mention the meshing that Luisa is referring to.... I have used this previously to cat-proof balconies when I did libve high rise. It is in no way comparable to msoquito netting, it is MUCH stronger. And is cat-proof. By that I mean it has wire ruuning through the mesh so the cats can't bite through it... and even when you use it on the top of cat runs (as a kind of roof), a big old 7 kilo tom can lie on top of the roof without his weight breaking it. The only thing that puts me off using it for windows is .... personally I can't work out a way to secure it... so the fiitting tothe window I feel is a week point, as opposed to the cat-proof meshing ittself.

here is a link to the post where I posted pics of my prison-like wondows, lol.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/105800-window-guards.html

I think there are 3 seperate set of photos of mine on that thread (3 different posts). Not pretty, but absolutely cat proof. I only have this in the 2 bedrooms where my foster kittens/cats have access to ... personally I would like to get some aluminium frames and cover those with mossie netting to use on my windows... just as strong as what I have now... but less of a prison look. But it's ever so expensive and hubby keeps me reminding the fosters already cost us a small fortune.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Nina&Andrea'sMom said:


> Thanks luisa. I looked at it on zooplus. Is it the mesh kind? It looks like the mosquito net from my pictures. Do you think it's sturdy enough? My biggest fear, although a bit irrational, is that my cats would burst through and fall out. Of course that shouldn't happen if I inspect it regularly, right?


mines not mosquito type no its made of this plastic type stuff

have a look ... Protective Cat Net, Transparent at zooplus

its really sturdy so much so i cut my hands on it putting it up, and theres no chance of them bursting through x


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

I have windows that open a crack and lock so all my windows are opened like that and in the dining and sitting room I have made pop in screens from fretted mdf because I live in a rented property I can't have anything to permanent or that screws in to the frame. They are not pretty but work well but I would'nt trust/leave the cats in the rooms with them overnight or when I go out but that is because I'm a huge worrywort


----------



## Nina&Andrea'sMom (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the helpful suggestions! 

Tje: Your cat screens look like the first type in my original post, except it's one big mesh instead of smaller ones pieced together. I actually found some large plastic mesh that looks exactly like yours, but I was worried about sharp edges if I have to ask the shop to cut it for me. 

Luisa: I'll have to check with the company to see what their mosquito net is made of. From their website, it looks like fibreglass. 

GreyHare: Your pop screen is really pretty! I'm a huge worrywart too when it comes to my cats.

Right now, I'm waffling between getting the plastic mesh (like the ones Tje has) to put over the window or replacing the window frames with ones that have smaller holes, which would be ideal, since they would be permanent. In the meantime, it's still summer, so I'll continue to keep the a/c on and endure the horrendously large electricity bills...


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Nina&Andrea'sMom said:


> Tje: Your cat screens look like the first type in my original post, except it's one big mesh instead of smaller ones pieced together. I actually found some large plastic mesh that looks exactly like yours, but I was worried about sharp edges if I have to ask the shop to cut it for me.


I have two different ones .... one is one large piece of mesh that I have to tilt to enable me to open or close the window -- the other is one large piece of mesh with 2 flaps (flap 1 for the window handle to open and close the window, flap 2 for the hose for my tumble dryer). The one with the flaps is so much easier to use. Not that the other one is that difficult... but with our "20 season in 1 day" climate, I like easy, lol.

I am quite sure if you use plastic that you would be able to sand any rough edges down... just get a fairly fine sandpaper and take off any burrs/sharp bits with that. If you get a shop to cut it for you... dont pay too much for it... it really is easy to DIY it. I have a cheepo jigsaw and plastic is soooo easy to cut to size with that. Quick rub with sandpaper along the sawn edges and Bob's your uncle.

Now I want some kind of door screen for my front door so I can leave that wide open too... but I have just learned I won't be able to DIY that one as it has to meet fire and safety standards, lol. Now that is a pain! My DIY capabliities and my jigsaw and electric screw driver ain't "fire and safety standard" standards!!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

I dont have window mesh - just get a really drafting apartment :thumbup:

It has been a hot summer I admit...but my biggest concern is winter as my place is so drafty


----------

